# Please help for injured Mourning Dove



## desertsky (Jan 12, 2008)

Five days ago a beautiful mourning dove hit a window in our home and was stunned but able to move around. Her wings are not droopy or misaligned and she can flap them but cannot fly. We have been giving her wild bird mix and water which she has daily. She hides under the trees and behind the bushes and also suns herself much of the day. She walks throughout the yard and moves quite well but cannot get more than a foot or two off the ground when trying to fly. 
I have contacted a couple of bird rescue groups here but I would have to take her in and am very uncomfortable trying to catch her as she is frightened and I am also afraid to handle her. My yard is completely enclosed, landscaped and the weather is comfortable here - 70's during the day and 50's at night. 

Do you think it possible that she will be able to fly again? If not, what is the best option? Thank you in advance.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Have you considered that her injury might be other than a wing problem.......like maybe a ''collar bone'' break....that would render her flightless and I'm sure it will not heal properly unless she is confined to help immobilize the bone. I really think you should catch her and at least keep her in a small area with plenty food, water and safety. Ideally it should be seen by a vet or rehabber.


----------



## desertsky (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi little bird and thank you for your reply. I do think it is something other than a wing injury and am concerned about it healing properly also. I am just not sure if the rescue groups will euthanize her if she cannot be rehabbed as they act like doves are overly plentiful. It seems that their focus is often on birds of prey and I don't want her to be bait. 

I was hoping she might be placed with other handicapped birds or other doves if she is not able to fly. 

Is there anyone in my area that might be able to help catch her and take care of her. This is really a dilemma for me as I love animals but am older and very uncomfortable handling birds. She is very fast and I do not want to injure her more.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Desertsky and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. I, too, think the best thing would be to catch and safely confine the Mourning Dove until it is either able to fly again or until we can find a safe haven for the bird. Here is a list of all the permitted facilities in California http://www.dfg.ca.gov/wildlife/rehab/facilities.html (look at Region 5 and Region 6) .. perhaps there is one or someone on here that you haven't yet tried. I know that my friend, Susan, in Orange CA would take and care for the bird even if it were non-releasable. She is a state and federally permitted rehabber. So, she's an option if you could catch the bird and arrange transport to Susan. I don't know of anyone that is close enough to you to be able to help catch the bird but will do a bit of checking around.

Terry


----------



## desertsky (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Terry and thank you for your response and helpful link. I called two local facilities shortly after the bird was injured to see what to do. I will contact them again to further inquire what they will do if the dove cannot be released. It sounded like it migh be euthanized which is why I tried to support it with food and water in the yard. I hoped it would recover and wanted to at least give it a chance. 

I will also check to see if anyone I know can help me catch the bird - I was hoping an experienced person could help to avoid further injury so please let me know if anyone is available in this area.


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Just a message of thanks and encouragement for you: it's clear that you're trying to do the right thing and I wish you all success in helping this bird out


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

*Catching the bird*

You said your yard was completely enclosed........perhaps you could ''herd'' it into a corner and toss a bath or beach towel like a net over it.......the towel would be heavy enough that the bird would be unable to quickly escape and you would be able to see where it is under the towel as it will be wriggling. Use the towel to hold the bird in kind of like a ''sack'' as many times a wild bird will be so frightened it will die in your bare hands from the shock of being caught..but with the towel between the bird and your hand....it won't be so afraid. Once you get it into the house and confined to a dimly lit cardboard box or pet carrier covered partially with the towel so he can hide then you can transport it to a rehabber or vet.


----------



## desertsky (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi ryannon and thank you for your kind encouragement. I will continue to do my best.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## desertsky (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi little bird and thank you once again for your help and information. I will be checking again with local rehab resources and am trying to find someone to help catch the dove. I appreciate the suggestion regarding the towel as the little thing is quick and do not want it hurt anymore. I do need help though as I have physical limitations and the bird and I could both end up in rehab. Hopefully will have a better idea where to go after talking with rescue groups again tomorrow if they are available Sunday.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

If not caught you risk her being caught from a bird of prey from above. Do you have a neighbor that could help you out some? Wish I was closer to help you out. 

Cindy


----------

